# Broken rear axle bolts



## euro16v (Dec 12, 1999)

Looking for some advice. Been working on a VR6 MK2 project for a while now and we ran into a halting problem. I'm switching over the complete + suspension to keep ABS intact. While removing the stock MK2 rear axle beam 2 of the 6 bolts attaching the axle to the vehicle broke. One bolt on each side, the 1 bolt in front of the pivot on each side. Both of the bolts behind the pivot on both sides came out fine. The car came from Michigan so there was minor underside rust, but those bolts in front of the axle pivot were badly rusted. The heads broke off the bolt with barely any force applied (maybe 10 ft/lb of removal torque). Then we had the genius idea of trying to drill a center hole and use extractors to try and get the studs that were left behind out. Well the extractor broke on the left side. Then I figured why break one extractor when you can break 2 and got one stuck in the other side as well.
What are my options now for getting those rusted studs out so I can bolt in my new axle? They are blind holes with no readily accessible rear access hole (you would have to drill through the sheet metal under the rear seat to gain access). I though about just using the 2 rear bolts on each side and welding the front side of the mount directly to the chassis, but that's a scary thought to me. I also thought about taking the car to a body shop to have them fix the problem.
I'd like to get some thoughts and ideas and maybe from someone else who has ran into a similar problem.


----------



## euro16v (Dec 12, 1999)

*Re: Broken rear axle bolts (euro16v)*

bump, anyone?


----------

